# Does cutting sugar out of your diet help depression/fatigue?



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

Ive tried this before but cant remember if it did anything for my depression and fatigue. Anyone tried this?


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

You should be consuming only small amounts of sugar regardless. It might help a little bit, but it certainly won't hurt to take in less sugar (not sure about removing it completely from your diet).


----------



## Kat Kristina (Jul 10, 2012)

imo sugar gives me enrgy


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes sugar makes you lethargic same with high amounts of carb's. Fat fiber and protein slow down the digesting rate of carbs so increase those three.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

If you eat a lot of sugar your insulin levels will increase. If it spikes up too quickly you will feel down and tired.Same goes with carbohydrates. Too much and your insulin levels will spike or in other words increase too fast. The way to control your insulin is to keep it in one level as much as possible.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

If i cut suger out of my diet completely, i feel empty and uncontrollably hungry. So for me it is good to keep some sugar, but not eat a lot of it.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Cutting naturally occuring sugars is bad, cutting refined sugar is good. As for fatigue and depression, it's a holistic thing. You might need to look deeper.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

For me, it wasn't directly related. But cutting down on refined sugars definitely contributed to me feeling better. I felt a lot less sluggish and more energetic.

If you're concerned about energy, try to get in complex carbs a while before you need it to "kick in." 

Like others have mentioned, don't try to cut out ALL of the sugar in your diet. I was a crababble when I did that and snapped at everyone, all the time. Cut down on refined sugars as much as you can. But try to keep some of the more natural sugars (from fruits, vegetables, etc.) Also cut down on excessively starchy things.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

I am not eating sugar at all for years (only in tea or coke) and i don't think i feel better. I never craved sugar in my life. Each year I eat maybe one whole chocolate and that's it.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

I've slightly reduced my sugar intake, but i would never ban myself from allowing it into my diet. I take pleasure in eating a bar of chocolate, and i never feel guilty for it. I probably still eat too much (sugar in tea, i usually eat one chocolate bar everyday, plus jam on toast,etc) I don't drink much fizzy drinks though, i prefer water.

Everything in moderation. maybe i should take my own advice


----------



## ahimsa33 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Definitely!*

It's not easy though, sugar is so addictive! The people that have mentioned they are crabby when not eating sugar are probably going through withdrawal. But after those withdrawal symptoms dissipate you will feel much better. If you do try to cut out sugars, take sure to look at all of the ingredients of food, most processed foods have added sugars. It's actually helpful to cut out any sort of refined carbohydrates (crackers, pasta, bread etc) as well because your body processes them in the same way that it does refined sugars.

Our bodies take a variety of vitamins and minerals to function properly that can't be obtained from synthetic vitamins. Sugar depletes vitamins and minerals from our bodies. Plus there are lots of natural "treats" out there that taste delicious and healthy for you! It is a little time consuming but so worth it to eat as many whole foods like legumes, grains and produce as possible.

But yeah, I think the best thing to do is experiment and figure out what works best for your body. Contrary to what some people might believe, cutting any sort of processed food out of your diet can only make you healthier - people lived without it for thousands of years! The withdrawal feels like hell but it gets better after a couple of days, especially if you're giving your body the nutrients in needs in the meantime. Good luck!

Here are some resources:





 - long version of a fascinating lecture on the ill-effects of sugar on the body.

and here's the short version if you don't have time for the other: 




The Sugar Blues by William Duffy (probably could find it at your local library!)

"Let food be thy medicine and medicine be thy food" ~Hippocrates


----------

